# Excision Exostosis Dorsal Aspect Left Mid Foot



## trvlingal (Jan 26, 2011)

Anyone have any idea of a code for this procedure? This is not an abscess or tumor, just a bone spur. Thanks.


----------



## sphillips79 (Jan 26, 2011)

I am not sure which bone is being excised but you can look at 28110-28124


----------



## trvlingal (Jan 26, 2011)

Those codes do not fit as this was the mid foot. The mid foot includes the following:
Definition: The area in the middle of the foot. The midfoot includes the "cuboid," "navicular," "medial cuneiform," "intermediate cuneiform" and "lateral cuneiform" bones and surrounding soft tissues.


----------



## trvlingal (Jan 26, 2011)

I spoke to the surgeon and he said the spur was in the area of the intermediate cuneiform and the navicular bone.


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Jan 26, 2011)

28122


----------



## trvlingal (Jan 27, 2011)

28122 does not include the bones in the mid-foot. The tarsal or metatarsal are not considered the mid foot. I guess I am going to have to go with unlisted. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Jan 27, 2011)

You DID include those bones in YOUR definition of "midfoot" above???

The navicular and cuneiform are tarsals???

Maybe we do not really understand your question?


----------

